# violently kicks in stall



## nibbles44 (Aug 31, 2007)

Please help! We have a 6 stall barn, with center aisle, 3 mares, 3 geldings. Our 7 yr old gelding (MASON) started violently kicking in his stall, usually the same wall and door area. He only kicks early morning hrs, never after they are put in at night, fed and "lights out" He only started this when the 2nd 9 yr old mare arrived. (The other mare is 20 yrs old and here before Mason) Our third 7yr old mare just arrived last week, and Mason has started again with the violent kicking. He throws up his tail, squeals, and kicks! So hard today he kicked out his door. Seems like it's the new mare arrivals, yet they are in the pasture all day long together, with not a problem, ride together, trailer together, etc. I've tried to give as much info .. any suggestions? any thoughts on why he is doing this and how to STOP it??? Thank you


----------



## gallopracer992 (Sep 9, 2007)

My horse would do this when he got bored. I put in a jolly ball and I started spending more time with him and he stopped. I just try to entertain him more. I hope this helps!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Sometimes the horse needs more attention but Ive also known someone to stick hobbles on the horse. It doesnt hurt them but kicking is not a vice you want to be picked up. Try spending more time with him or getting him out earlier.


----------



## eltinseltown (Aug 27, 2007)

*Kicking stall*

have you tried to move him to another stall? Maybe putting him next to the old mare he has been with? Just an idea.
cathryn


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

*Kicking*

I also have a 7yr old gelding that does the same thing. He has actually put a hole through our barn wall. He is now a pasture horse, without a walk-in shelter. He will kick that down also, but he has a pasture buddy and he will pin her in the shelter and attack her. (he has almost killed a horse by doing that over 500$ vet bill). The only way i found that keeps from kicking the stall is working him alll day till he is dead tired. Thats it, i'v tried giving him hay 24/7, he kicks at the stall while eating. I'v tried toys, he gets bored, i'v tried kick chains, they only made it worse. So he is a total outside horse.


----------



## KeenelandFan (Oct 26, 2009)

A friend of mine in CA recently bought something called QuitKick and she loves it. She had a horse that kicked its stall door non-stop and now, well, it doesn't. She thinks this thing is wonderful. And if anyone thinks it's a harmless habit, think again. It can and usually does result in injury, sometimes severe.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Kicking chains.


----------



## Rachelfailappraisal (Oct 26, 2009)

Well I have a gelding who is a pain in that dept, too. He will tear down whole walls, and in a serious way. After breaking two 2x6 boards clean in two, I hotwired his stall. Problem solved. He does have a paddock 24/7, and he's not around any horses, and his kicking doesn't come from a lack of attention or work, he just kicks, and kicks hard. I would move your horse to a different stall, move him around and see where he fits best. Sometimes its just a horse they don't like, but if they continue to do it they will hurt themselves or others. The "Quitkick" only works for horses who kick their stall door with their front legs, back leg kickers need a different solution. After I hotwired my horse's stall (and reinforced the walls with plywood so if he did kick he wouldn't get his leg stuck through) I never had to turn it on once he had a few shocks.


----------



## KeenelandFan (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for that tip Rachael but I'm not sure I have the confidence to wire my barn up to the mains! Nor do I care to electrocute my horse! And neither should anyone else come to think of it...


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

hot wire isnt harmful unless the voltage is too hight or a horse get caught in it. i prefer tape that will break.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

As mentioned above, kick chains. Very easy to make, we have used dog collars and a piece of dog chain. Cut a piece of chain about 8 to 10 inches long, slip the chain through the dog collar so it hangs off the collar, put the collar around your horse's back leg, just above the hock, and buckle it on. When the horse kicks, the chain will slap the horse on the leg. They learn pretty quickly to stop kicking.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Not that I'm condoning hot wire in a stall.. but its hardly "electrocuting" a horse. Have you ever touched a hot wire? Its like getting a steroid shot in the butt.. it smarts but then again I'm 120 lbs. I would rather "electrocute" my horse once or twice than have to put him down because he broke his leg when he put it through a stall wall... not to mention go through the hassle of replacing the boards.


----------

